# Running tight radiuses on a moulder



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I had an issue where I needed to run a few arches that were very tight. Fifteen degrees to be exact, and to top that the casing was four and half wide with a lot of detail. That puts a lot of stress on the knives and the normal rollers I use for arches wouldn't run them smoothly. I ended up fashioning myself bearings of sorts in my exact radius. It's basically just MDF circles that I soaked in wax and screwed down very lightly with a button screws. Worked out pretty well. 



-T


----------

